# Christmas/New Years London meet?



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

What ever happend to one of the finest annual TT meets :? :? ????? Eh! Eh! anyone?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ttroy225 said:


> What ever happend to one of the finest annual TT meets :? :? ????? Eh! Eh! anyone?


It needs an organiser! but perhaps a different venue and route, its getting too congested and the best part now has specs cameras in it... :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

mmm .... and I have the perfect car for making great noises in tunnels :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd be up for this if someone were to organise it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As long as the date is between Boxing Day and New Years eve, we *should *be ok for it...

Anyone up for organising it?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I would if I was in that area!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> I would if I was in that area!!


Me too!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I would but I'm on-call over that whole period so won't be coming to play. 

p.s. Is this gonna turn into a thread of excuses!?!?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. Is this gonna turn into a thread of excuses!?!?


Not sure... but we'll be living in Oxfordshire within the next 2 weeks... we'll come down though if someone organises it.

My guess is it'll come down to the usual suspects... seems to me that a lot of owners/members are happy to let others organise... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

nutts said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. Is this gonna turn into a thread of excuses!?!?
> ...


In every club or committee, you will always get the same people organising things and others just whinging about it.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I think it was Boxing day as preference as NYE gets busy.

I think if there is a little collaboration then something could happen.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > I would if I was in that area!!
> ...


Me too, but I no longer live or work near central London :?

It's not been done on Boxing day before - should be very little traffic on the roads, less than on new years eve 

So what tunnels haven't we done ? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

pity as I'm going to miss this one this year.. xmas & new year in Goa


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Limehouse was the best that scene in this video was unforgettable:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/lon030301.wmv

Having the Terminator was awesome ....









Getting access to Canary Wharf









London Sights:-

















Our usual end point:-









This is all going to be hard to beat?

We need some ideas on date not Xmas Eve and not NY Eve
Stop points, eating? etc.

Tunnels are few and hard to do now, I think we also need a few Londoners to help with managing a few cars so when we get broken into pieces we can regroup at stop points.

We could maybe zig zag accross bridges!

The other thing we could do is meet near a pizza/mcdonalds place easy parking and can eat and run!

Also we dont have to do London, Any suggestions for alternatives or alternative stop points in London?

come one guys lets make it happen.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What about a Day trip to France, the eurotunnel gets cheaper to if you do an overnight though.

do you fancy spending a day and night in your TT and trying to find food , toilets and sights?

The Eiffel T and Paris must be pretty cool at Xmas.

:?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wak said:


> What about a Day trip to France, the eurotunnel gets cheaper to if you do an overnight though.
> 
> do you fancy spending a day and night in your TT and trying to find food , toilets and sights?
> 
> ...


Interesting Idea 8) . Couldn't do Boxing Day (26th) due to family commitments though.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wak said:


> What about a Day trip to France, the eurotunnel gets cheaper to if you do an overnight though.
> 
> do you fancy spending a day and night in your TT and trying to find food , toilets and sights?
> 
> ...


I could be up for something like that 8)

Got to do some tunnels on the way though - It's not quite the same on the shuttle with your car parked :wink: The Dartford tunel, and the Queen Elizabeth the 2nd bridge :wink: are on the way to the chunnel - although we'd have to do a 'loop back' through the Dartford Tunnel to make the most of it :wink: There are services/parking areas both sides 

I used to to runs into Europe during my time off between shifts at work, in my old Commodore - I visited Paris, Berlin, Amsterdam and Copenhagen on one mad trip  I could never get used to the 'reverse the pedals' braking system on the bicycles there though :roll:

Anybody fancy dipping their toes into Germany for a quick autobahn run? :wink:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Lots of interesting and really cool ideas flying around. I'd deffo be up for any of them so far.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Gonna be planning something hopefully this weekend, any route suggestions for a night before NYE meet?

Tunnels are a PITA as they are camera filled these days!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd be up for drive. I'll get me routing cap on.

I do know that apart from traffic monitoring, Hatfield tunnel is speed camera free.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> I'd be up for drive. I'll get me routing cap on.
> 
> I do know that apart from traffic monitoring, Hatfield tunnel is speed camera free.


I won't divulge my quickest time through Hatfield tunnel... :lol:

It goes almost underneath my house, so if anyone fancies a mince pie and coffee, I'll gladly entertain if we end up around there...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be up for drive. I'll get me routing cap on.
> ...


Do we have a possible start point then?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> I'd be up for drive. I'll get me routing cap on.
> 
> I do know that apart from traffic monitoring, Hatfield tunnel is speed camera free.


waddyamean up for the drive, its you whos gonna be helping planning. :lol:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Wak said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be up for drive. I'll get me routing cap on.
> ...


hehehe... my pleasure Wak.

So at least the start point is sorted!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Tim said End up though... I guess he's providing breakfast?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ok, I have no new ideas ! :?

Thursday 30th, (Bring Food to eat on route)
Meet up at Maranello Egham 9pm, M4 into town.
Meet up at Harrods 10pm,
Cruise up to Park Lane
Oxford Street
Regents Street
Trafalgar Square
St Pauls - Stop
Bank - Lloyds Building Stop
Long run to Cutty Sark - Stop (Optional....) 
Long Run back to Embankment and to London Eye last Stop
(If we are lucky we may see light testing like last year)

Bring PMR Radios!

who's up for it? and any changes, suggestions?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Provisional Yes 8)

Will meet at Maranello and confirm next week


----------

